# west bay fishing



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looking for someone to show me around west bay. I have a Redfin boat and it will run pretty shallow. Dont know much about west bay or where there is boat ramps and have been wanting to scout the area. Let me know if you would be interested in showing me around.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Looking for someone to show me around west bay. I have a Redfin boat and it will run pretty shallow. Dont know much about west bay or where there is boat ramps and have been wanting to scout the area. Let me know if you would be interested in showing me around.


I can probably help you out.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Sounds good if the wind will lay.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Sounds good if the wind will lay.


The good thing about West is that you can always find somewhere protected to fish.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

If you like your prop, you'd better take me too. :biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> If you like your prop, you'd better take me too. :biggrin:


Did I not show you and Capt. Dave how to get fron Sea Isle thru the pass into TT in a deep vee Kenner and back? FoF gets stuck going the same route in a ShallowSport.....time....... after time...after time..... well......YOU KNOW!!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

007 said:


> Did I not show you and Capt. Dave how to get fron Sea Isle thru the pass into TT in a deep vee Kenner and back? FoF gets stuck going the same route in a ShallowSport.....time....... after time...after time..... well......YOU KNOW!!!!


:fish::cheers::fish:


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

slopoke said:


> If you like your prop, you'd better take me too. :biggrin:


Yep, me too.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

b


slopoke said:


> :fish::cheers::fish:


Thought so!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I may can take two. I dont like to fish more than three, gets kinda crowded. 007 will call you later this evening, Worn out from the weekend and forgot to call.


----------

